# RAF Wainfleet



## tonyj154 (Aug 31, 2016)

I walked out to the target barges a few weeks ago. It's a very dodgy walk.. A mile over marshes then another mile over the sands to get out to the targets !!


----------



## krela (Aug 31, 2016)

Interesting stuff, thanks and welcome.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 31, 2016)

O Wow that is certainly full of holes, good on you for getting there with the dog


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 31, 2016)

Amazing,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 31, 2016)

That ships hull looks like a teabag. Nice photographs.


----------



## smiler (Aug 31, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That ships hull looks like a teabag. Nice photographs.



I was thinking, Swiss cheese, Grand job Tony I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## tonyj154 (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks all. It's an amazing experience going a mile or so off shore. 

Once you get out there it fells like you're on the moon.. there is totally NOTHING out there at all except flat sand.. for miles !!
It's a trek just to get over the salt marshes before the sands themselves. It's all about chasing the tide out...
I've found many 30mm brass casings from A10 Thunderbolts all over the marshes. There's lots and lots of very big munitions scattered on the sands themselves.
. 
Some days you can see an APC they had out there but often its only the top 2 foot as it's buried by sand.
It's no longer MOD land but owned by a local farmer now.

Here's the location
Longtidue 0°13'59.57"E
Latitude 53° 1'50.53"N 

Look how far the wrecks are out there...

The control tower was for sale for about 3 years for £350k, it's very recently been bought and being converted into a home.

Here's the control towers for the north and south of the range...




















Longtidue 0°13'59.57"E
Latitude 53° 1'50.53"N


----------



## tonyj154 (Sep 5, 2016)

Any ideas what these are???, stumbled across them a few weeks ago right out on the marshes..


----------



## HughieD (Sep 5, 2016)

Great stuff. Enjoyed that. Re the concrete posts....look like the base of some structure that has since been removed.


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Sep 5, 2016)

Like this, something different is always good to see. It's a good job they're shipwrecked now. They've got more holes than an MPs alibi. Loving the dogs joining in with the adventures too.


----------



## Toffee_Apple (Sep 12, 2016)

I used to live there...lol.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

